# Greetings Everyone.



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 6, 2019)

How's everyone doing? I'm Ashton by the way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 6, 2019)

Thank you Sir, and unfortunately no Sir. I have contacted my States Lodge and just have got an answer back on the Petition. I hope to gain a favorable vote in my journey in search for light. In other words I hope to gain y'alls unconditional brotherly love and respect either way, for I understand that I have to stay intemperate in all things, and remain prudent in how I act and speak, and humble myself before the fraternity as I take it sincerely to heart to remain, respectful, obedient, and loyal to every member of the organization for the eye of the world in upon me. In return, I don't seek mysteries nor secrets of the fraternity. I only seek to better myself in becoming a better man, not only for myself but for my family in leading them by an example.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you KSigMason, how are you doing?


----------



## Winter (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and I hope your journey towards joining the Craft is enjoyable.  Feel free to ask questions and we will answer if we can. If you petition your local Lodge you will be assigned someone to guide you on your journey. Good luck!


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you Winter for the info, recently I contacted the MWPGM and he explained things to me even the history a bit and that it's not a religious thing even tho they open a lodge with a prayer and close a lodge with a prayer. Explained that the vote has to be unamious meaning everyone has to say yes. Then the 4 main questions to answer to the person who would be speaking to me. Then he told me to keep in contact and he'll send my name and number to my local lodge along with him stating that he has contacted me and spoken to me and that I'm wanting to pursue in the fraternity. I think I have most of the information thats needed. But if I come across a question, id be sure to ask the community thank y'all.


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

Sounds like you are on your way! Good luck!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 11, 2019)

Indeed so, thank you sincerely Winter in your loving kindness bro.


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

Ashton Gilbert said:


> Indeed so, thank you sincerely Winter in your loving kindness bro.


There are a ton of great sites out there with info, but be wary. Stay away from any that delve too deep into the Fraternity as it may spoil the initiatic experience for you.  

Also, remember that the appellation of "Brother" in Masonic circles is reserved for those who have been initiated into a Lodge of Freemasons.  So it is a good practice to refrain from using it with Brothers until you become an Apprentice.  Dont worry of you do.  The only result will be a polite reminder.  And this is only one of literally countless traditions and norms you will be inundated with!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree wholeheartedly, I wasn't thinking about it when I said it, but my subconscious did stop me from saying brother. It's kind of a habit amongst the old men I know that has been guiding me to grow up and become wise and humble in my everyday affair. It's a sign of respect in the sense of not saying Sir towards them, and to appreciate their sincere hostpatality to a young man. Whom, is trying their very best in leading by an example. I apologize for my youthful ignorance tho, and I'll keep it a reminder to not say it unless I have been initiated into the Fraternity. Thank you Winter.


----------



## Ashton Gilbert (Oct 11, 2019)

Hehe, I'll tell you a mystery sir. You probably wouldn't have ever thought that I have dropped out of High School, as eloquent as my writing is. (I dropped out due to being in the Methadone Clinic from age 15-17. The Teachers would always use me as a prime example of someone who would never become or make anything out of my life. So I dropped out, and became a Welder making twice their Salery. On the side in my addiction years, I've read the Bible, and studied Psychology and became addicted to words. In a sense that you can explain your experiences in a pool of an interesting vocabulary, that the reader may understand the writer's experience as if the reader was indeed experiencing it themselves.) 
I've studied many things, upon restless lonely nights. My favorite psychology studies involved the Jacques Derrida's Deconstruction theory, and Carl Jung in the jungian psychology, explaining the shadow. The reason why I studied these things, was because I felt that there wasn't help for me. So I wanted to understand why it was, that I felt the way I do throughout my traumatic life. Ive been diagnosed with a severe case of PTSD, and it has brought me deep in the depths of my own subconsciousness to awaken a spiritual awakening with myself. I can remain calm, when the whole world is flipping its lid. I can remain calm, and honest and speak of my whole entire life as I'm staring in your eyes. Because I feel that with certain words, they are powerful enough to keep oneself from completely going insane. 
But in all honesty my speech is rather not as interesting, or eloquent as my writing. Ive had the chance to tell my story a few years ago in front of atleast 100 people in an AA Meeting. I was 21, and I was bluntly as I was honest in telling it. I stood there with tears rolling down my face, as I watched the others silently wipe the tears off of their face. Ive noticed from that point on, in staying honest with everything there is nothing in this world that can hurt you, and your words will live long after you have lived in the hearts of those you have touched and the hearts of those for future generations to come. Immortality is as simple as a loving kindness gesture to a complete stranger in need of an answer to something of their ownselfs. To give them hope, for a reason to do better for themselves. When the doctors told me there was no hope in me ever coming out of the depressive state that I'm in. That gave me hope to find something that would. So thats the reason why I wanna become a better man, it's not because it's satisfying as it is desirable, but because I was told that it would be impossible for me to become one. 
I have found out that a Mason isn't just a person that goes to a Lodge amongst a group of other Mason's. But a Mason is a Mason in his heart, and thats the drive of a Mason is to never give up in bettering yourself as the eye of the world is upon you, and the reward of a true Mason is to die a well beloved and happy man. And in my heart thats all I want, it's not to gain the mysteries or secrets of the fraternity. But it's to die Happy, and die loved amongst a group, that too can be a form of immortality. For the greatest mystery of them all, to be the greatest charitable gift. Is the gift of oneself, out of selfless love to another human being, and not expecting anything in return is the path in becoming a well beloved and honest man. I would gladly give up my hand or shoulder to someone who is in distress and not tell them that everything will be alright but to simply cry with them telling them that there is much happier place beyond what the human mind can imagine that will end all suffering. That it's more like a happy endless dream standing in the night sky on a star lit night dancing with the illuminated colors of the northern lights wrapped around you as if they were trying to hug you. 
Sometimes you can't read what God has planned for anyone, you simply have to feel it.


----------

